# Total Hip Replacement?!



## Insley Stiles (Jun 26, 2007)

Greetings,

I am scheduled to get a Total Hip Replacement (THR) on July 9th. I found a thread posted here about 3 years ago and I tried to email the gentleman but he does not wish to receive emails. I may try his home page. 

Does anyone out there have any recent experience with or information about THR? I've done a lot of research but I am still a bit apprehensive about things. Any information, _especially encouraging information,_ would be helpful at this point.

Thanx!
Ins


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

Bill "Superfoot" Wallace just his 2nd one and he is moving GREAT..His doctor understood his range of motion and made sure he didn't loose a bit of it..


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 26, 2007)

good luck!   I know several folks that have had them done who afterwards wished they had done it sooner.... make sure that you go do the BEST physical therapist that you can find for the rehab, that seems to make a lot of difference in how well you rebound.


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 27, 2007)

I used to work in the tissue banking field and can tell you that hip replacements are generally tolerated and recovered from very well, and the patients' often have better range of motion post op than they have had for many years prior. Not surprising when you've seen as many manky femoral heads as i have... with bone spurs, riddled with gout and half necrotic sometimes! Much nicer to have the shiny teflon-coated titanium prosthetic instead. I understand  time to full recovery post op is several months, although this may be a little longer if you intend to put large stresses on the joint.

Good luck! I'm sure you will be fine!

ps. My mum's boyfreind had 2 THR's last year and now he can reach to tie his own shoelaces... something he's been too inflexible to do for years!


----------



## Insley Stiles (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the posts, most encouraging. I did hear about Bill Wallace and although in Uechi Ryu there isn't much kicking above the solar plexus I'm still looking forward to having a better range of motion than I've had for some time. There is, of course, no kicking in Kenjutsu so that should work out well.

Qi-tah, thanks for your response, you seem to have a bit of knowledge about this. I have osteoarthritis (bone spurs) as well as avascular necrosis in my right hip. My orthopaedic surgeon said he would be using titanium. I won't be putting a lot of stress on it at first, I'll give up kicking anything hard for a while and focus on Kenjutsu where the sword takes most of the impact and we do fairly simple footwork. I understand the shoe laces thing. I had to buy slip-ons a couple of months ago.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 27, 2007)

i have know aging relatives who have had this done, and they seemed to gain a lot by it, i do not know how it would work in a MA situation, but their quality of life was deffantly improved and they can do anything they did before having the THR better​


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 27, 2007)

I work with people every day who have had total hip replacements and they seem to recover well. Most of those I work with are well above the age of 65  and are up walking within a month or less ( each case varries )

I am not sure about how well you will be able to kick or how much force you willbe able to put into the kicks but I am sure that over time you will get back to doing respectable kicks.  

And yes some say it is painful , while other do not seem to mind but are just happy being able to walk without the pian they once had.

Best of luck and good wishes


if any spelling mistakes are in this i am sorry working without my glasses or a spell check


----------



## Drac (Jun 27, 2007)

I got smashed up bad in 79..An older lady I saw in PT everyday had just undergone the surgery and she was up and walking pain free in 3 days...With the leaps the medical profession undergoes each year you should have no problems..


----------

